# Adoption Order made!!



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi!

Our little one is now officially ours. The order was made yesterday. BF didn't contest the order which is nice for us but a little sad for little pea (they didn't contest placement either).

Going for Afternoon Tea tomorrow with hubby and grandparents, then big family party next weekend. Our celebration hearing isn't for a month but we'll go for lunch afterwards.

So glad it's all done now. He's been home 7 month today 

xx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Many congratulations!! 
    

Enjoy your celebrations! xXx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Fantastic news, congratulations.


Xxxxxxxxxx


----------

